# Беларусь > Витебская область > Витебск >  Лазерная эпиляция в Витебске

## Мильва

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - это современный и безболезненный метод удаления нежелательных волос с тела. Лазер разрушает волосяной фолликул и предотвращает рост новых волос. Записаться на процедуру вы можете в медицинский центр "ТиАмо".

----------

